# Monster Guts Power Supply Q



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

I got this power supply from monster guts to power the windshield wiper motor
http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/5-volt-5-amp-power-supply/prod_91.html
I cut the end off, but instead of two wires to connect to two terminals on the motor, I only see one wire. Is there something I'm missing with this particular power supply?


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Does the cable have a braided outer sheath? That would be the ground. The inner wire is the hot wire.


----------



## BuriedAlive (Jun 8, 2006)

There are two wires. One is the "core" wire or hot as Doc sited, which is probably the visible one you are seeing. The other one wraps around the core wire and can be found by peeling away the white sheath paper on the inside of the cord.


----------



## Skeletons in my closet (Sep 25, 2007)

To me, it's worth the extra couple bucks to use their simple connection products:

Split Ends
http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/split-ends/prod_111.html

Quick Connect
http://monsterguts.com/electric-motors-for-props/quick-connect/prod_103.html

I love the quick connect, as you can hook things up very quickly and change your mind on speed settings, etc, without the need to redo much.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

yep -plus if you use multi props with the same hook up---thats just plain easy


----------



## mymania (Jun 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone. I agree next time I'll just get the simple connectors.


----------

